
Ask HK: Any good black friday / cyber monday deal for devs? - m4nu
I&#x27;ll start with a few:
Black Friday:
- Astrill VPN, 50% off their yearly subscription: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.astrill.com&#x2F;
- Codeschool https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.codeschool.com  $75 off the 6 month subscription
- http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.oreilly.com&#x2F;, 50~60% off ebooks and videos<p>Cyber Monday:
- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.pluralsight.com&#x2F; Not sure what the deal will be
======
xytop
Namecheap: [http://namecheap.com/campaigns/2015/bf-cm-
deals.aspx](http://namecheap.com/campaigns/2015/bf-cm-deals.aspx)

RamNode:
[https://twitter.com/RamNode/status/670041033317613568](https://twitter.com/RamNode/status/670041033317613568)

Online.net: [http://oneprovider.com/dedicated-servers/paris-
france](http://oneprovider.com/dedicated-servers/paris-france)

------
relix
I collect the best deals for developers/designers/entrepreneurs here:
[http://dealroundup.io](http://dealroundup.io)

~~~
uberneo
how are you scraping the deals? Do you mind sharing the tech stack?

~~~
relix
Just one level above editing raw html. I manually put the deals in a yaml
file, and then have a ruby script render the static HTML whenever I push
updates to the git repository.

